# National Parks and the Possible Government Shutdown



## Lydlady (Sep 30, 2013)

We have reservations for next week to Zion and the Arches (road trip).  I know there are greater concerns and don't want this to turn into a political discussion but just curious as to thoughts for those with reservations to national parks next week.


----------



## klpca (Sep 30, 2013)

According to this article, you may be out of luck. http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/23/politics/government-shutdown-daily-life/index.html
My daughter is also on a road trip so I looked the information up for her. She just went through the southwest. It looked beautiful.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 30, 2013)

Right now, it's anybody's guess, but if an accord isn't made, parks employees would be among those furloughed first. Stay tuned.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 30, 2013)

It's still looking like the Government will shut down tonight. In addition to ALL national parks shutting down, help (phone) lines for the Veterans Administration and Medicare will be shut down and workers sent home unpaid, *NO* gun permits or background checks will be run (aka no guns can be bought), lots of other civilian workers will be sent home.

Basically, tomorrow is going to be a HUGE mess.

TS


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 1, 2013)

On the Yellowstone NP Facebook page, they announced earlier today that if there was a shutdown, there would be no admission into the park effective 10/1.  They said that their lodging & camping facilities would be closed to new check-ins and those there currently would have 48 hours to find other arrangements and vacate.

The post turned into a bad political diatribe, resulting in the post and all comments deleted.

I feel badly for those with reservations and plans this week; anyone being affected by this situation.  I hope it ends soon, in the best interest of all Americans, regardless of your POV on the politics involved.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2013)

Per a Park Ranger who I spoke with tonight:

Smoky Mtn NP will be "closed." Traffic will be allowed on US441 only. VC's will be locked.
No parking will be allowed. Park at a picnic area or trailhead and your vehicle may be towed.
Side roads, including Cades Cove & Clingmans Dome, will be locked off.
Hiking is not allowed. You will be trespassing. Campers will have 48 hours to pack up and leave.


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laurie (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't know whether this applies, but many years ago we had reservations at Death Valley NP. Turned out the dates coincided w/the first gov't shutdown (as well as a totally freak snowstorm there). 

We could still stay at the inn inside the park we'd booked, and main roads were open, but some of the side roads were blocked off.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 1, 2013)

What a bite.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 1, 2013)

To the OP.... If the shutdown is resolved by the end of this week, and people have left their campgrounds etc. in the parks you're visiting, you MIGHT be in great shape next week. Before cancelling plans, you might want to keep a close eye on news developments. Otoh, if there is a 'last day to cancel and get a refund', that may govern your decision. If there is significant money at stake, playing 'chicken' with it is a fool's errand. Las Vegas in nice this time of year. 

Good Luck.

I hope the situation is resolved soon. This does no one any good.

Jim


----------



## deannak (Oct 1, 2013)

Laurie said:


> Don't know whether this applies, but many years ago we had reservations at Death Valley NP. Turned out the dates coincided w/the first gov't shutdown (as well as a totally freak snowstorm there).
> 
> We could still stay at the inn inside the park we'd booked, and main roads were open, but some of the side roads were blocked off.



Too funny - the same exact thing happened to us.  We were allowed to drive across the park, but our campground was closed so we ended up staying at a motel in Beatty NV, on the east side of the park.  Not quite the vacation we had planned!


----------



## nazclk (Oct 1, 2013)

*Government Shutdown*

How many Tuggers effected.  Hope not to many


----------



## geekette (Oct 1, 2013)

locked thread alert.  in 10, 9, 8 ...


----------



## wilma (Oct 1, 2013)

Had reservations at the Old Faithful Inn but stuck here in West Yellowstone. Tour buses are parked in front of the entrance and tourists can only take pictures of the closed signs.


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 1, 2013)

Just got back from Crater Lake National Park 2 weeks ago..I am so glad we made it before the shut down!  We had made reservations a year ahead of time at the NP Lodge. I feel terrible for people who have reservations this week.  But I think our upcoming trip to the Smokies is in danger, at least as far as visiting the National Park.......


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2013)

Our fallback from the closing of GSM NP, was to do Dollywood...
Surprise! Its closed today to prep for the Fall season.
Last resort:  Shopping at the outlets!  Someone shoot me now.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 1, 2013)

Our potentially affected plans begin on 10/21 as we have tickets for the Statue of Liberty.

That week, we also have hopes of visiting several other NPS sites in PA including:

Flight 93 9/11 Memorial
Steamtown National Historic Site
Delaware Water Gap NP
Grey Towers National Historic Site


----------



## presley (Oct 1, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> Last resort:  Shopping at the outlets!  Someone shoot me now.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2



Sorry!  I hate shopping.  To me it is the worst use of a vacation.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 1, 2013)

It is an inconvenience to those of us who are experiencing 'Closed' signs at parks and monuments. I have especially great sympathy for our foreign visitors who have come to the USA from great distances at large expense only to be turned away from what they have come to see.

The usual park visitor count during October is 750,000 per day. I sincerely hope they will not be delayed for long. Our parks are too great to be hidden behind Closed signs.

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 1, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> Our fallback from the closing of GSM NP, was to do Dollywood...
> Surprise! Its closed today to prep for the Fall season.
> Last resort:  Shopping at the outlets!  Someone shoot me now.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2



All Wine Tastings MUST be very crowded!  

PS I also hate shopping at the outlet malls and stores --- just hate walking around and am not interested in any STUFF they are selling --- already have enough stuff. And don't need to eat the sugar for the buzz and fat for the calories.


----------



## Lydlady (Oct 1, 2013)

We are planning on keeping our reservations.  If nothing else, we'll just visit some of the state parks in Utah which should still be open, and might be a little more crowded than usual.


----------



## bailey (Oct 1, 2013)

Husband works for federal government.  Just got call today ...*on our vacation*that ALL vacations are cancelled.  He is to return to work or take unpaid leave  (furlough)!  Isn't that a nice way to spend a vacation?   Either know your going to lose a weeks pay or try to reschedule your flight back home, pay the difference and lose the $$ you've already spent on things.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Day 1 of Shutdown:  
We walked down to the Maritime Museum in San Francisco, not considering that it is a National Park.  Closed of course, though the Senior Center in the building is open.

Muir Woods is closed also.

Alcatraz is closed also.


----------



## Greg G (Oct 1, 2013)

Talent312 

If you haven't been there before go visit the Biltmore in Asheville, NC

Greg


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 1, 2013)

Greg G said:


> Talent312
> 
> If you haven't been there before go visit the Biltmore in Asheville, NC
> 
> Greg



And the Grove Park Inn also in Asheville, not as grand but a lot cheaper.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 1, 2013)

wilma said:


> Had reservations at the Old Faithful Inn but stuck here in West Yellowstone. Tour buses are parked in front of the entrance and tourists can only take pictures of the closed signs.



Wilma- feel bad for you. What a disappointment.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 1, 2013)

bailey said:


> Husband works for federal government.  Just got call today ...*on our vacation*that ALL vacations are cancelled.  He is to return to work or take unpaid leave  (furlough)!  Isn't that a nice way to spend a vacation?   Either know your going to lose a weeks pay or try to reschedule your flight back home, pay the difference and lose the $$ you've already spent on things.



OMG! I have to say, I think I would take the unpaid leave!


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 1, 2013)

presley said:


> Sorry!  I hate shopping.  To me it is the worst use of a vacation.



Same for me....shopping sucks!


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2013)

Biltmore, Asheville... Good idea, but BTDT 3x.
Grove Park Inn... Another good idea.... makes sense.

BTW, discovered Newfound Gap Overlook on TN/NC state line is open.
Most other overlooks blocked by orange cones.
But the construction contractor repaving the highway is working.


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greg G (Oct 1, 2013)

Talent312

Also Mingo Falls in Cherokee, NC.  Blue Ridge Parkway scenic drive.

Greg


----------



## momeason (Oct 1, 2013)

Lydlady said:


> We are planning on keeping our reservations.  If nothing else, we'll just visit some of the state parks in Utah which should still be open, and might be a little more crowded than usual.



We just visited Zion for 6 days and then Bryce for 2 days. We had just hit Moab when the shutdown started. We will be here until the 4th. Arches and Canyonlands are closed. We are going to visit Dead Horse Point State Park tomorrow. We drove up here to visit Arches. Boo hoo!


----------



## WvaG (Oct 1, 2013)

If you come to Williamsburg, please note that Jamestowne and Yorktown are closed and so is Colonial Parkway (the road to Yorktown). Colonial Williamsburg is owned by the rockefellers and is still open.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 1, 2013)

Laurie said:


> Don't know whether this applies, but many years ago we had reservations at Death Valley NP. Turned out the dates coincided w/the first gov't shutdown (as well as a totally freak snowstorm there).
> 
> We could still stay at the inn inside the park we'd booked, and main roads were open, but some of the side roads were blocked off.



Yellowstone's housing vendor (inside the park) has given all existing guests 48 hrs to find alternative arrangements.  They must depart on/before 10/3. Those with reservations today and tomorrow (so far) will not be allowed into the park.  All entrances have been gated and/or barricaded.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 1, 2013)

Greg G said:


> Talent312
> 
> Also Mingo Falls in Cherokee, NC.  Blue Ridge Parkway scenic drive.
> 
> Greg



RE:  Blue Ridge Pkwy - while part of the NPS, the road will remain open but none of the attractions or visitors centers will be.  Article here.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 2, 2013)

momeason said:


> We just visited Zion for 6 days and then Bryce for 2 days. We had just hit Moab when the shutdown started. We will be here until the 4th. Arches and Canyonlands are closed. We are going to visit Dead Horse Point State Park tomorrow. We drove up here to visit Arches. Boo hoo!



Sorry....Glad you got to see Zions and Bryce.  

Look up this site   http://www.utah.com/stateparks/  Goblin Valley is not too far.


----------



## Lydlady (Oct 2, 2013)

If the Arches and Canyonlands are still closed next week, we plan on seeing the Dead Horse Point State Park and Goblin Valley.


----------



## Conan (Oct 2, 2013)

*Sedona area during shutdown--favorite State parks?*

We'll be in Sedona next week. On prior visits we've enjoyed hikes in Montezuma Wells and other National Park areas.

Assuming the shutdown continues, besides hiking trails in Sedona itself, any suggestions for State parks in the surrounding area?

Thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 2, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Same for me....shopping sucks!



Count me in on the "anti-shopping" female group!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 2, 2013)

Conan said:


> Assuming the shutdown continues, besides hiking trails in Sedona itself, any suggestions for State parks in the surrounding area?



I'd assume the Pink Jeeps (and similar) will be running. We have enjoyed the 'Star Parties' in the past. Here's one, and I don't know if it will be operating, but there may well be others or you can contact the astronomy club. http://nightsky.jpl.nasa.gov/event-view.cfm?Event_ID=34395 Hint: dress warmly, bring lawn chair(s) and/or sleeping bags. 

Jim


----------



## klpca (Oct 2, 2013)

Conan said:


> We'll be in Sedona next week. On prior visits we've enjoyed hikes in Montezuma Wells and other National Park areas.
> 
> Assuming the shutdown continues, besides hiking trails in Sedona itself, any suggestions for State parks in the surrounding area?
> 
> Thanks!


Head up to the West Fork trail in Oak Creek Canyon. http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/coconino/recreation/ohv/recarea/?recid=55432&actid=50 We had spectacular hiking in Oak Creek Canyon last October. We hike every where we travel, and that hike is in my top ten list now. Probably #4 if I think about it following #1 Waipio Valley on the Big Island, #2 a hike between Vernazza and Monterosso in Italy, and #3 from Mannlichen to Grindelwald in Switzerland. Wear good hiking shoes because you have a few stream crossings (very easy though). The fall colors were awesome and it's nice and shaded so it is a comfortable hike. It's also relatively flat, so it's pretty easy. The only downsides are the parking - get there early and be prepared to pay, and the fact that you will have company on the trail. But it's worth it anyway. FYI - the Az Daily Sun lists this as open even though it is in a US National Forest.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 2, 2013)

Re: Shopping in lieu of...
I'm a find it, buy it & go shopper. But DW is a browser who looks at absolutely everything.
On occasions when we must shop together, I look for a place to sit and send posts to TUG. 

Motorists in GSM NP engaged in civil disobedience by removing cones at several overlooks.
But Park Rangers were  seen manning barracades at Clingman's Dome & River Road. 

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 2, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> Re: Shopping in lieu of...
> I'm a find it, buy it & go shopper. But DW is a browser who looks at absolutely everything.
> On occasions when we must shop together, I look for a place to sit and send posts to TUG.




I never knew we were twins. Must have been separated at birth...  

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 2, 2013)

momeason said:


> We just visited Zion for 6 days and then Bryce for 2 days. We had just hit Moab when the shutdown started. We will be here until the 4th. Arches and Canyonlands are closed. We are going to visit Dead Horse Point State Park tomorrow. We drove up here to visit Arches. Boo hoo!


 While in Moab try going on a jeep tour with Dan Mick.  He can show you some arches in the back country as well as some other spectacular scenery.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 2, 2013)

We will be on the Big Island the first week of November. Hope the shutdown is over by then since Hawaii Volcanoes National Park is currently closed


----------



## Luanne (Oct 2, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> We will be on the Big Island the first week of November. Hope the shutdown is over by then since Hawaii Volcanoes National Park is currently closed



Selfishly I'm glad we were there last month.  The viewing from inside the park was incredible.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 2, 2013)

presley said:


> Sorry! I hate shopping. To me it is the worst use of a vacation.


 
me too, only n case of emergency


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 2, 2013)

drove the Kangamagus Hwy today, part through a National Forest, parking lt open but outhouses blockaded.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 2, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> We will be on the Big Island the first week of November. Hope the shutdown is over by then since Hawaii Volcanoes National Park is currently closed



I hear you . . . I feel the same way about our 10/21 tickets for the Statue of Liberty.  I'm pretty confident that this mess will be done by our dates, so you should be golden.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 3, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> Our fallback from the closing of GSM NP, was to do Dollywood...
> Surprise! Its closed today to prep for the Fall season.
> Last resort:  Shopping at the outlets!  Someone shoot me now.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2



We arrived at Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge yesterday with the original intention of taking MIL to the NP.  I AM a shopper, & my hubby says will you please find someone to shoot me now as well?  :ignore:


----------



## Laurie (Oct 3, 2013)

klpca said:


> Head up to the West Fork trail in Oak Creek Canyon. http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/coconino/recreation/ohv/recarea/?recid=55432&actid=50 We had spectacular hiking in Oak Creek Canyon last October. We hike every where we travel, and that hike is in my top ten list now. Probably #4 if I think about it following #1 Waipio Valley on the Big Island, #2 a hike between Vernazza and Monterosso in Italy, and #3 from Mannlichen to Grindelwald in Switzerland.


Thank you! I've made a note and filed away your recommendation of this hike for a return trip to Grand Canyon, because I've been to your top 3 areas (tho I would probably reverse the order), and any hike near the caliber of those places must be pretty special too.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Lydlady said:


> We have reservations for next week to Zion and the Arches (road trip).  I know there are greater concerns and don't want this to turn into a political discussion but just curious as to thoughts for those with reservations to national parks next week.



These sources for Utah state parks might help you get close to the same experience--or divert to New Mexico.  : )

Utah state park site:  http://www.stateparks.utah.gov/

Salt Lake City news article about the Utah State Parks:  http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/56954485-78/state-parks-park-national.html.csp

Another local article on which state parks to visit:  http://www.kcsg.com/view/full_story...ah-s-National-Parks?instance=more_local_news1

New Mexico State Parks site:  http://www.newmexico.org/state-parks/?gclid=CJmYhf_L_bkCFUSCQgodTVcAgA

Another New Mexico State Park Site that is a good one:  http://www.emnrd.state.nm.us/SPD/FindaPark.html


----------



## klpca (Oct 4, 2013)

Laurie said:


> Thank you! I've made a note and filed away your recommendation of this hike for a return trip to Grand Canyon, because I've been to your top 3 areas (tho I would probably reverse the order), and any hike near the caliber of those places must be pretty special too.



Btw, this hike is in the top 10 list for fall colors. We did it again in June and while it was a nice hike, it was more of average hike without the outstanding foliage. Another nice bonus with this hike is that there is very little elevation gain, so it's really easy except for the multiple creek crossings, which presented a challenge for a few people that I saw along the way.


----------

